# BABIES ARE DYING......WHY?



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

I had 50-60 in the main tank with parents and 50-60 in a small fry aquarium . But they all died. I haev only 1 in the main tank and 10 in the second. 
Why do they die?
And the interesting thing is the reaming ones are almost the same size as they were born. They do not grow. They are at most 1.5 times of their first size although it has been more than 2 weeks. 
I suspect that they do not eat anything. 
I give them fry food for baby fish. It is somthing like dust.

Fortunately The one of the mothers laid eggs today again.
I want to keep these alive.
What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

read this thread


----------

